# Knifefish with cichlids?



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I've been kicking around the idea of getting a knife fish. I have an LFS that has a few different species of knife fish. I have a 135G with a female JD, Jag, Synspillum and a Polleni. All these guys are juvies around the 2.5" to 3" size. I have been looking at either a BGK (Black Ghost Knife) or a Featherfin Knife. They also have Clown Knives, Pom Poms and Glass Knives. Can these be kept with Central American cichlids or are the cichlids too aggressive? Do any of you have experience keeping knife fish with cichlids?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Take my advice for what it's worth...I have never personally kept a knifefish. But I know several other aquarists who have kept two of the species.

Black Ghost Knifefish are the most likely to work with your tank, not too big or aggressive, mostly nocturnal. Clown Knifefish get really big...I'm not sure of their ultimate size, but I've seen them over 18 inches. And they get pretty nasty too---would likely claim a large section of your tank. I'm not familiar with the other species.


----------



## diggler81 (Aug 26, 2010)

I know plenty of people that have kept clown knives with ca cichlid true size is a factor but I have never known them to have an aggresiion issue againest the ca cichlids. That may be an exception an not the rule but I havent seen it.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I looked it up...Clown Knifefish size = 36 + inches.

And about aggression of Clow knifefish; the ones that I've seen were pretty aggressive. I'm sure that the Jag would be fine, but I'm not sure about the others. Why take the chance on a fish that would ultimately require a tank even larger than the 135g anyway?


----------

